# fuel pump access for 1996 honda accord?



## BRANCHWYNN (Jun 17, 2009)

gotta a 96 accord wagon....fuel pump I believe is located in the tank. Other day, car wouldn't start, crawled under and beat on tank with hammer...she fired right up. Just wondering if anybodys ever changed one out....heard rumors of possible access door under rear seat...but kinda foggy on which model...claims are that it does on a civic but not sure on an accord...just wondering before I drop the tank       thanx for any in-put on this.


----------



## LIGHTNING (Jun 17, 2009)

I have an 01 accord and you can access the fuel pump from the trunk. There is a small panel forward of the spare tire well.


----------



## chadf (Jun 17, 2009)

either in the trunk or under back seat.


----------



## DAVE (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you will have to drop tank to get to pump. I would not pull pump based on beating on tank. You need to have it not working and actually test the power and ground circuits at the pump or at the nearest connector you can reach easily. It is alot of work and expense to install pump without testing. also remember if tank has much fuel,  it will be heavy and hard to handle, you will need jacks and if possible a helper.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 17, 2009)

On a '94-'97 model, you access the fuel pump from under the driver's side rear seat. You'll have to remove the entire bottom half of the seat. There is a 'trap door' (as we called them) that is easily removed and you access the entire pump/sending unit right there.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 17, 2009)

Probably be a good idea to invest about $20 bucks in a Chilton's (or similar) manual from an auto parts place for exact details on this and most other service items.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Jun 17, 2009)

MAN...SURE DO APPRECIATE ALL THE ADVICE!! thanks so much. Just one more thing, for anybody who answered (with trunk involved) Does this apply to a wagon as well? thanks again


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Jun 17, 2009)

DAVE said:


> I'm pretty sure you will have to drop tank to get to pump. I would not pull pump based on beating on tank. You need to have it not working and actually test the power and ground circuits at the pump or at the nearest connector you can reach easily. It is alot of work and expense to install pump without testing. also remember if tank has much fuel,  it will be heavy and hard to handle, you will need jacks and if possible a helper.



great idea DAVE    thanks for this


----------

